# Stack dimmers



## mainlug (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm hoping somebody out there knows if any company makes what I need. I have a customer with a switch in a column and we need to add another switch, it actually needs to be a dimmer. We're adding 3 can lights with led trims and they're kinda bright. It needs to be a stack single pole switch and a 3 way dimmer. I'd even take a stack single pole dimmer and a 3 way dimmer. I've already called lutron and they don't make one. Anybody know of one?

Thanks

Oh yeah, it needs to be brown.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

mainlug said:


> Hey guys, I'm hoping somebody out there knows if any company makes what I need. I have a customer with a switch in a column and we need to add another switch, it actually needs to be a dimmer. We're adding 3 can lights with led trims and they're kinda bright. It needs to be a stack single pole switch and a 3 way dimmer. I'd even take a stack single pole dimmer and a 3 way dimmer. I've already called lutron and they don't make one. Anybody know of one?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Oh yeah, it needs to be brown.


I recently used a Lutron Skylark (slide to off, not preset) dual single-pole dimmer. (each side was rated at 300 watts) Is there any way your customer can lose the 3-way option and make them both single-pole? (make the other 3-way control something else?) Just thinking out loud. You had to throw the "brown" kicker in there too! Other than that, I've got nothing.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That would be no problem if they still made Despard dimmers. Last I checked, no one is making a Despard dimmer anymore. Looks like you need to figure out a way to change that to a 2-gang box.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

mainlug said:


> Hey guys, I'm hoping somebody out there knows if any company makes what I need. I have a customer with a switch in a column and we need to add another switch, it actually needs to be a dimmer. We're adding 3 can lights with led trims and they're kinda bright. It needs to be a stack single pole switch and a 3 way dimmer. I'd even take a stack single pole dimmer and a 3 way dimmer. I've already called lutron and they don't make one. Anybody know of one?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Oh yeah, it needs to be brown.


You are sol. As mentioned you can get a dual (Skylark) or stacked (Maestro) dimmer from Lutron. Both are only single pole applications for incandescent or halogen lamps not LED.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

if they have munney, an expensive option and one that adds a lot of coolness is Radiora2, they could put the master button fixture in the pole, and the other dimmers in other gangs - no three way wiring needed since the other end just needs power and a neutral. I can't explain it in a paragraph, but it would work.

they need a couple 200 dollar dimmers and a main repeater - 500 bucks plus install and other goodies - will be 1500 but it makes the house space age.

Look it up if you want to check it out, at lutron.com


----------



## mainlug (Jul 29, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> That would be no problem if they still made Despard dimmers. Last I checked, no one is making a Despard dimmer anymore. Looks like you need to figure out a way to change that to a 2-gang box.


Yeah, I'd love to use a 2 gang box, but its in a column and the steel pole in the column won't let me put in a new box. Solved the problem, moved the 3 way to the other side of the pole and put the dimmer in the existing box.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

danickstr said:


> if they have munney, an expensive option and one that adds a lot of coolness is Radiora2, they could put the master button fixture in the pole, and the other dimmers in other gangs - no three way wiring needed since the other end just needs power and a neutral. I can't explain it in a paragraph, but it would work.
> 
> they need a couple 200 dollar dimmers and a main repeater - 500 bucks plus install and other goodies - will be 1500 but it makes the house space age.
> 
> Look it up if you want to check it out, at lutron.com


You explained it fine. You just need a hot and neutral at every switch outlet. 

Don't forget the programing, that cost should be around $150 per hour. One hour should do it.

Somehow I don't see the Op's customer wanting to add that to cost but who knows.


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

What about the Maestro series, particularly this dimmer:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CDIQ8gIwAQ#

I think you can put a master dimmer switch on the other three-way switch to work in conjunction with this stack switch


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

elecpatsfan said:


> What about the Maestro series, particularly this dimmer:
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CDIQ8gIwAQ#
> 
> I think you can put a master dimmer switch on the other three-way switch to work in conjunction with this stack switch


Hot damn you're right!
:thumbsup:

It includes all the smart features.

Good as gold for the op.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Hot damn you're right!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> It includes all the smart features.
> ...





elecpatsfan said:


> What about the Maestro series, particularly this dimmer:
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...log_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CDIQ8gIwAQ#
> 
> I think you can put a master dimmer switch on the other three-way switch to work in conjunction with this stack switch





electricmanscott said:


> You are sol. As mentioned you can get a dual (Skylark) or stacked (Maestro) dimmer from Lutron. Both are *only single pole applications *for incandescent or halogen lamps not LED.


http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/0301105A.pdf


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Rudeboy you don't have to hire out the programming. It can be done by just pushing the buttons three times and then linking the master buttons to the slave dimmmers. Its not that hard, but there is a program you can get if you take a class from Lutron - your parts house will most likely offer it and it is free!


----------

